# Dual purpose equipment



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Someone I used to take obedience with would wear one to class all the time. Lots of pockets for toys, treats, told hold a leash, etc.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I bought a vest from my spaniel club a couple of years ago. Orange on the shoulders, tan all the rest. Pouches for everything including birds and my lunch. Pretty handy.


----------

